# Intel Quad Q9950.. Help With Build.. Plz?



## unisole (Sep 26, 2008)

I Need help building a computer people, if you could help me it would be very helpfull... I know quite a few things but would appresiate it if you could give me some help with chooseing the following...

Motherboard -
Processor - Thinking of a, Intel Quad Q9950 12mb Cache 1333mhz 2.83Ghz
Ram - 4gb But i dont know what makes etc. (Need advice) 
Hard Drive? -
Graphics Card -
Power Supply - Maybe a 750w?

The following are not important but i still need them to perform and do its job but not looking for the 'Best' so to speak.. Sound card, dvd-rw, case etc.

I don't know my budget yet but it will be in GBP (British Pounds) no more than 450 Pounds Roughly $900

I am looking to build meself too.

Look forward to your replys.

Cheers


----------



## unisole (Sep 26, 2008)

Ive worked it out what i want and to build it myself but its more expensive than buying one already built! :S.

See...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CORE2-QUAD-Q9...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

what do you rekon of this setup?


----------

